# The Little Guys



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2020)

I kinda have these stashed all over the house and decided to get them together. I'm up to an even dozen but always on the lookout for cool tricycles. I especially like the '30s deco style trikes and wouldn't mind finding a Colson Commander, Elgin Redbird Jr, Skippy, or any of the streamline trikes with built in headlights. V/r Shawn


----------



## Sandman (Jan 20, 2020)

Very nice collection , but which one do you ride most ? LOL


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 20, 2020)

Nice collection there Shawn 
Mark


----------



## Casper (Jan 20, 2020)

Sweet!!


----------



## SteveF (Jan 20, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 21, 2020)

Excellent bunch!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 21, 2020)

Beautiful collection! Thank you for sharing the photos.

Dave


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 21, 2020)

Cool collection. I've been looking for this one. It was also named a SkyJet. I had one as a 3 year old. I posted a video here of me riding it in '63. I have a couple of cool oldies,an early 60's Murray 12" double stepper and a 50's Midwest 15"er,both mostly original. I havent  found any cool ones in years.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 21, 2020)

ridingtoy said:


> Beautiful collection! Thank you for sharing the photos.
> 
> Dave




Thanks Dave. A word of advise for anyone contemplating getting into these--do not buy projects! I've been tempted before but I'd still be looking for a front fender for a Silver King instead of just waiting. Finding a loose Aerocycle tank is probably easier than finding most parts for the deluxe pre-war trikes. Heck I can't even find badges for my Colson Zephyrs. V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 21, 2020)

You're right on the money with that advice! Sometimes I'll pick up old trike parts that I know are very difficult to find in case I come across a tricycle later on needing them. It's near impossible to restore trikes that are close to 100 years old missing things like wheels and pedal cranks, unless you find a similar donor trike in rougher shape. Better to just continue parting them out when already missing major parts. Rubber grips and pedals, and appropriate style seats aren't too hard to locate, but that's about it.

Dave


----------



## 1motime (Jan 21, 2020)

Nice collection.  They are lots of fun!  No flat tires either.  Except for that Hedstrom.  Rare with the pneumatics.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 21, 2020)

I am glad that you are protecting them.  It is a noble project.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm not having much luck in the Wanted section so if any of you hard core trike guys are sitting on these badges I'd be very interested in purchase. I need two badges can both be Zephyr both 400 or one of each. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## fullcircle (Feb 26, 2020)

Shawn. Glad my two boys are older now as I would have had to find two of these for them!!


----------



## Juan G (Mar 9, 2020)

Awesome collection


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 9, 2020)

that's a great collection! so many different styles. very nice!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Bump for badges


----------

